# NPS channel update



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

This from a dude at NPS:

There are many channels we are working on:

HGTV---will be active on digital when analog ends
TLC East---Should be available in October 2005
Tennis Channel-waiting on contract
Ovation-waiting on contract
Outdoor Channel-Should be available in October 2005
Playboy-dead
Great American Country/GAC-should be available in October 2005
FX-still negotiating/hoping for contract soon
A & E-will be available in digital when analog ends, they keep moving back 
their analog end date.

As I have more information and dates services will start, I will update.

Thank you,
John Ferguson
C-band Sales
NPS
[email protected]
1-800-444-3474 ext 6040

They also seem to be working on NFL network and NBA TV.


----------

